
Dynamic Periodic Table (2017) - mishftw
https://ptable.com
======
Lucent
I'm currently rebuilding this from the ground up mostly to replace my handmade
animations with CSS transitions. Both the old and new were built with no JS
frameworks or libraries and the one you're looking at does well in IE6, to
give you an idea of how long ago it was refreshed.

~~~
andy_ppp
There are a couple of very strange usability problems with the overlay, it
seems to fade out while dragging the edges and clicking on the things inside
the iframe leave you floating in a wikipedia page that you can't go back to
the original content from easily. Also dragging the overlay in circle
maximises it which was a surprise!

Good luck redoing this in CSS!

------
stochastimus
I like this resource for learning about the elements, esp. the drill-down,
which makes it fast to go back-and-forth. Also the "Wide" view is cool - I
don't remember how long it took me initially to realize that the lanthanide /
actinide rows actually belong in the middle of the other ones. :)

------
alexkearns
This one is much prettier and no ads: [http://www.rsc.org/periodic-
table](http://www.rsc.org/periodic-table)

~~~
zmk_
It is also much less useful, requiring you to hover over an element to get any
information, including the name of the element.

------
foobarian
I just recently discovered the Table of Nuclides [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_nuclides](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_nuclides)

------
nsajko
I prefer this more regular style of presenting the periodic table:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Extended_periodic_tab...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Extended_periodic_table_\(by_Fricke,_32_columns,_compact\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Periodic_table_blocks_spd...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Periodic_table_blocks_spdf_\(32_column\).svg)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Periodic_table_(metals%E2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Periodic_table_\(metals%E2%80%93metalloids%E2%80%93nonmetals,_32_columns\).png)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:32-column_periodic_table-...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:32-column_periodic_table-a.png)

This one is even more different:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Periodic_table_(left_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Periodic_table_\(left_step\))

~~~
Lucent
The first link is available by clicking Wide in the top right on Ptable. The
second is available by clicking the Orbitals tab on Ptable.

------
zhirzh
I saw this first back in school in 2013 and was instantly blown away. It was
like the perodic table came to life. Perhaps this is one of the influences
that eventually led me to become a software dev

~~~
tempguy9999
and not a chemist? :)

~~~
zhirzh
I was awestruck by the tool web "app" and not the stuff that it covered. I am
just as impressed today as I was years ago by looking at the different
interactions.

------
master-litty
I took a chemistry class back in 2012 or 2013 and used this a lot :) It's been
around for longer than 2017, as the title may imply.

------
BalinKing
Nice resource, I personally found it very handy during Gen Chem (especially
the orbital listings for each element)!

------
tempodox
Very nice. This is how a cheat sheet, er, reference should be.

------
quickthrower2
Good old useful page with a single banner ad. Takes me back.

~~~
Lucent
Actually a point of pride for me that I've never attempted to put more than a
single ad, never allowed pop-unders, fly-outs, etc., and don't bother or block
ad-blockers.

------
gulabjamyn
I've been using it for over a year. Great resource.

